# New INM rules now implemented?



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I spoke to a fellow expat here in Guanajuato today. She had just returned from INM and was told that the new regulations have now been implemented and the process and requirements are different.

She was unclear as to exactly how the San Miguel office (our nearest INM location) was handling things as it was brand new to them too and there seemed to be a bit of confusion.

Does anyone else know of other offices that have begun to implement the new regulations?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

The only thing that I have heard is that immigration does not allow the use of Passport cards when entering Mexico. You must have an actual passport. Thats is all I heard. I'm not sure who actually still uses a passport card, but whatever.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

conorkilleen said:


> The only thing that I have heard is that immigration does not allow the use of Passport cards when entering Mexico. You must have an actual passport. Thats is all I heard. I'm not sure who actually still uses a passport card, but whatever.




I have friends who cross into and out of Mexico every weekend using a Passport Card, 

I do know that you can not fly into Mexico with a Passport Card.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I have friends who cross into and out of Mexico every weekend using a Passport Card,
> 
> I do know that you can not fly into Mexico with a Passport Card.


The guys/gals that I know have been flying into Mexico into Leon with Passport cards for years...now no. Good to know about the driving. 

question- why passport card and not passport? Just curious.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Passport Cards are only good for land crossing from the USA to Canada or Mexico...it is on the Card web site:

PURPOSE

The U.S. Passport Card can be used to enter the United States from Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean, and Bermuda at land border crossings or sea ports-of-entry and is more convenient and less expensive than a passport book. The passport card cannot be used for international travel by air.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The question remains: Have the new visa rules for Mexican INM been implemented, or not?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I will be entering Mexico via FMM next Monday morning and will see if anything has changed since my last visit last November and will report back...........


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> I will be entering Mexico via FMM next Monday morning and will see if anything has changed since my last visit last November and will report back...........


I'm hoping they were referring to the new FM2/3 regulations and not FMM. What could change of importance for FMM


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

I will be going to apply for a visa (formerly known as fm3) in the Denver Consulate this Wednesday. Hopefully nothing has changed yet, (unless they've made it easier!) because I haven't found any information on what the new regulations will be other than the name change. I will let you all know.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

seventyhills said:


> I will be going to apply for a visa (formerly known as fm3) in the Denver Consulate this Wednesday. Hopefully nothing has changed yet, (unless they've made it easier!) because I haven't found any information on what the new regulations will be other than the name change. I will let you all know.


Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You cannot get a visa in a consulate, if you are an American or Canadian, etc.. You must enter Mexico on an FMM and then apply for your visa at your destination's INM offices. The procedure can be different for some others from other countries.
Beware that some consulate employee doesn't take your money anyway and just stamp your passport.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The 'changes' we're discussing are for 'Inmigrante' and 'no-inmigrante' visas, formerly FM2/3 visas, and not for FMM permits.
Let's not confuse the two, please.


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

Are you positive about this? Did it change or something? _Everything_ I've read confirms that I can appy in the consulate...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

seventyhills said:


> Are you positive about this? Did it change or something? _Everything_ I've read confirms that I can appy in the consulate...


You can get information on qualifying for a fm3/2 type visa. You can also start the process, but the actual visa is issued at the office nearest to where you will be residing in Mexico.

Basic requirements are a passport, a FMM (tourist permit obtained when you cross the border), a verifiable income of around 1,300 usd per month (verified by three months of bank statements), and verification of address in Mexico. It's not rocket science and the agents at INM are helpful. You can walk into a local office and ask them what they want to see and they'll give you a list.


----------



## seventyhills (Jul 11, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> You can get information on qualifying for a fm3/2 type visa. You can also start the process, but the actual visa is issued at the office nearest to where you will be residing in Mexico..


So, is that a rule change or has it always been that way? I read that they can approve the visa at the consulate then you have 30 days to validate it at the INM at your destination.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

seventyhills said:


> So, is that a rule change or has it always been that way? I read that they can approve the visa at the consulate then you have 30 days to validate it at the INM at your destination.


I believe the rules changed last year. Check the dates on any online information you have found.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The online information is not up to date. Save yourself time and money by coming on an FMM and applying for your visa at the nearest INM office. 
Consulates can no longer issue the visas, as they did before.
Mexican websites are seldom maintained up to date and even border officials often remain ignorant of current rule changes.


----------

